# linux-f10-pango installation problem



## trybeingarun (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi,
I am trying to install nspluginwrapper from ports and I am getting security error in linux-f10-pango even after

```
set DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes
```

In /etc/make.conf I have included

```
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f10
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f10
```
and I have also included linux_enable="YES"

The following is the exact error


```
[arun@hogwartz /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper]$ export DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes
[arun@hogwartz /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper]$ sudo make install clean
===>  Installing for nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5 depends on file: /compat/linux/bin/sh - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xt.pc - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.2409.1 - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.10800.0 - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5 depends on file: /compat/linux/lib/libexpat.so.1 - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.3.0 - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1400.7 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /compat/linux/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1400.7 in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-f10-gtk2
===>  Installing for linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7
===>   linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7 depends on file: /compat/linux/bin/sh - found
===>   linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.2409.1 - found
===>   linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.10800.0 - found
===>   linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7 depends on file: /compat/linux/lib/libexpat.so.1 - found
===>   linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.3.0 - found
===>   linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0 - found
===>   linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.2203.0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for /compat/linux/usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.2203.0 in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-f10-pango
===>  linux-f10-pango-1.22.3 has known vulnerabilities:
=> pango -- integer overflow.
   Reference: <http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/4b172278-3f46-11de-becb-001cc0377035.html>
=> Please update your ports tree and try again.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-f10-pango.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/linux-f10-gtk2.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper.
```


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 14, 2010)

Try `# setenv DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES yes`.

Or do it on the fly by running `# make -DDISABLE_VULNERABILITIES install clean`.


----------



## trybeingarun (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi,
I included DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes in my /etc/make.conf and now I am getting the following error.


```
--->  Installing the new version via the port
===>  Installing for nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5 depends on file: /compat/linux/bin/sh - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/x11.pc - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xext.pc - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5 depends on file: /usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/xt.pc - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libatk-1.0.so.0.2409.1 - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libcairo.so.2.10800.0 - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5 depends on file: /compat/linux/lib/libexpat.so.1 - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libfontconfig.so.1.3.0 - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1400.7 - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0 - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0.2203.0 - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libpng.so.3.37.0 - found
===>   nspluginwrapper-1.2.2_5 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libtiff.so.3.8.2 - not found
===>    Verifying reinstall for /compat/linux/usr/lib/libtiff.so.3.8.2 in /usr/ports/graphics/linux-f10-tiff
===>  Extracting for linux-f10-tiff-3.8.2
=> MD5 Checksum OK for rpm/i386/fedora/10/libtiff-3.8.2-11.fc10.i386.rpm.
=> SHA256 Checksum OK for rpm/i386/fedora/10/libtiff-3.8.2-11.fc10.i386.rpm.
===>   linux-f10-tiff-3.8.2 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/rpm2cpio - found
===>  Patching for linux-f10-tiff-3.8.2
===>  Configuring for linux-f10-tiff-3.8.2
===>  Installing for linux-f10-tiff-3.8.2
===>   linux-f10-tiff-3.8.2 depends on file: /compat/linux/bin/sh - found
===>   linux-f10-tiff-3.8.2 depends on file: /compat/linux/usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62.0.0 - found
===>   Generating temporary packing list
===>  Checking if graphics/linux-f10-tiff already installed
===>   linux-f10-tiff-3.8.2 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of graphics/linux-f10-tiff
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/linux-f10-tiff.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/linux-f10-tiff.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portinstall20100314-3558-djm7ay-0 env make reinstall
** Fix the installation problem and try again.
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
        ! www/nspluginwrapper   (install error)
```


----------



## trybeingarun (Mar 14, 2010)

I added FORCE_PKG_REGISTER=YES in /etc/make.conf and nspluginwrapper installation was successful.


----------



## drp (Jul 25, 2010)

Is it really safe to just use DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES, though? I've been planning on just waiting until a new version comes out or it's fixed or whatever.


----------

